# Problem mit Postfix + Mailman

## mQx

Guten Abend miteinander,

ich habe einen Mailserver mit Hilfe des http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/virt-mail-howto.xml Tutorials erstellt.

Nach der "Mailman" Installation und einem anschließenden reload von Postfix tritt folgender Fehler auf:

Ausgabe von: /var/log/messages

```

Apr 19 20:25:18 XXX postfix/master[3670]: reload configuration /etc/postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  mail

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  ipv4

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: name_mask: ipv4

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  XXX.de

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  XXX.de

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  Postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  postdrop

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname, localhost.$mydomain, localhost -> XXX.de, localhost.XXX.de, localhost

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> XXX.de

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  /usr/lib/postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  /usr/sbin

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  /var/spool/postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  pid

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  all

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  double-bounce

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  nobody

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  hash:/etc/mail/aliases

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  20071017

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  2.4.6

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  hash

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  deferred, defer

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  +

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $mydestination -> XXX.de, localhost.XXX.de, localhost

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $relay_domains -> XXX.de, localhost.XXX.de, localhost

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  TZ MAIL_CONFIG LANG

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  MAIL_CONFIG MAIL_DEBUG MAIL_LOGTAG TZ XAUTHORITY DISPLAY LANG=C

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  subnet

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  +=

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  -=+

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  debug_peer_list,fast_flush_domains,mynetworks,permit_mx_backup_networks,qmqpd_authorized_clients,relay_domains,smtpd_access_maps

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  bounce

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  cleanup

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  defer

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  pickup

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  qmgr

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  rewrite

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  showq

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  error

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  flush

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  verify

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  trace

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  2

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  no

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  5s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  5s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  10s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  10s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  500s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  500s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  18000s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  18000s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  127.0.0.0/8

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: inet_addr_local: configured 2 IPv4 addresses

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  550

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name -> XXX.de ESMTP Postfix

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  resource, software

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  permit_sasl_authenticated,        permit_mynetworks,        reject_unauth_destination

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  postmaster

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases,    mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf    virtual_alias_maps =      hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman,        mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname -> hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases,    mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf    virtual_alias_maps =      hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman,        mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf unix:passwd.byname

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  noanonymous

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  smtpd

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  CONNECT GET POST

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  <>

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  postmaster

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $authorized_verp_clients -> 

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> XXX.de

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand ${smtpd_client_connection_limit_exceptions:$mynetworks} -> 127.0.0.0/8

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  permit_inet_interfaces

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $smtpd_sasl_security_options -> noanonymous

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/newcert.pem

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/newkey.pem

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $smtpd_tls_dcert_file -> 

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  /etc/postfix/cacert.pem

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  medium

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:!MEDIUM:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  ALL:!EXPORT:!LOW:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  ALL:!EXPORT:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  ALL:+RC4:@STRENGTH

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  eNULL:!aNULL

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  SSLv3, TLSv1

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  cyrus

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  j {daemon_name} v

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  {tls_version} {cipher} {cipher_bits} {cert_subject} {cert_issuer}

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  i {auth_type} {auth_authen} {auth_author} {mail_addr}

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  i {rcpt_addr}

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  i

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  i

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  2

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  tempfail

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $myhostname -> XXX.de

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: expand $mail_name $mail_version -> Postfix 2.4.6

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  yes

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  100s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  1000s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  3600s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  30s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  30s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  30s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  30s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_eval: const  300s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: process generation: 74 (74)

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: mynetworks ~? debug_peer_list

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: mynetworks ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: mynetworks ~? mynetworks

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: relay_domains ~? debug_peer_list

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: relay_domains ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: relay_domains ~? mynetworks

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: relay_domains ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: relay_domains ~? qmqpd_authorized_clients

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: relay_domains ~? relay_domains

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? debug_peer_list

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? fast_flush_domains

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? mynetworks

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: match_string: permit_mx_backup_networks ~? permit_mx_backup_networks

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: Compiled against Berkeley DB: 4.5.20?

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: Run-time linked against Berkeley DB: 4.5.20?

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_open: hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: user = mailsql

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: password = *******

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: dbname = mailsql

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: result_format = %s

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_int: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: expansion_limit = 0

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: query = <NULL>

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: table = alias

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: select_field = destination

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: where_field = alias

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: additional_conditions = 

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: domain = 

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: cfg_get_str: /etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf: hosts = unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: dict_open: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

```

Apr 19 20:25:50 XXX postfix/smtpd[4106]: fatal: open dictionary: expecting "type:name" form instead of "virtual_alias_maps"

Apr 19 20:25:51 XXX postfix/master[3670]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd pid 4106 exit status 1

Apr 19 20:25:51 XXX postfix/master[3670]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtpd: bad command startup -- throttling

Hier noch einige Konfigurationen:

Auszug aus: /etc/postfix/main.cf

```

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

relocated_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-relocated.cf

local_transport = local

local_recipient_maps = $alias_maps $virtual_mailbox_maps unix:passwd.byname

virtual_transport = virtual

virtual_mailbox_domains = mail-ld28.de

virtual_minimum_uid = 1000

virtual_gid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual-maps.cf

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

virtual_uid_maps = static:1001

virtual_mailbox_base = /

#virtual_mailbox_limit =

# mailman alias Unterstuetzung für postfix

owner_request_special = no

recipient_delimiter = +

alias_maps =

   hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases,

     mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf

 virtual_alias_maps =

   hash:/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman,

     mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

```

Auszug: emerge --info

```

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.18.8 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.18.8 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4200+

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 19 Apr 2008 13:04:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r9

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

```

Edit:

Auszug aus: /etc/mailman/mm_cfg.py

```

# Put YOUR site-specific settings below this line.

 

MTA = "Postfix"

POSTFIX_STYLE_VIRTUAL_DOMAINS = ['mail.XXXX.de']

add_virtualhost('mail.XXXX.de')

```

Vielen Dank & schönen Gruß:

mQx

----------

## Evildad

Hast du die Mailman Aliase auch erstellt? 

Falls ja poste mal den Inhalt

----------

## mQx

Ja ich habe die Aliase bereits erstellt.

/var/lib/mailman/data/aliases

```

# The ultimate loop stopper address

mailman-loop: /var/lib/mailman/data/owner-bounces.mbox

# STANZA START: mailman

# CREATED: Sat Apr 19 21:13:13 2008

mailman:             "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman post mailman"

mailman-admin:       "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman admin mailman"

mailman-bounces:     "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman bounces mailman"

mailman-confirm:     "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman confirm mailman"

mailman-join:        "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman join mailman"

mailman-leave:       "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman leave mailman"

mailman-owner:       "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman owner mailman"

mailman-request:     "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman request mailman"

mailman-subscribe:   "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman subscribe mailman"

mailman-unsubscribe: "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman unsubscribe mailman"

# STANZA END: mailman

# STANZA START: it77-user

# CREATED: Sat Apr 19 21:13:13 2008

it77-user:             "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman post it77-user"

it77-user-admin:       "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman admin it77-user"

it77-user-bounces:     "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman bounces it77-user"

it77-user-confirm:     "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman confirm it77-user"

it77-user-join:        "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman join it77-user"

it77-user-leave:       "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman leave it77-user"

it77-user-owner:       "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman owner it77-user"

it77-user-request:     "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman request it77-user"

it77-user-subscribe:   "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman subscribe it77-user"

it77-user-unsubscribe: "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman unsubscribe it77-user"

# STANZA END: it77-user

```

/var/lib/mailman/data/virtual-mailman

```

# LOOP ADDRESSES START

mailman-loop@mail.XXXX.de       mailman-loop

# LOOP ADDRESSES END

# STANZA START: it77-user

# CREATED: Sat Apr 19 21:13:13 2008

it77-user@mail.XXXX.de              it77-user

it77-user-admin@mail.XXXX.de        it77-user-admin

it77-user-bounces@mail.XXXX.de      it77-user-bounces

it77-user-confirm@mail.XXXX.de      it77-user-confirm

it77-user-join@mail.XXXX.de         it77-user-join

it77-user-leave@mail.XXXX.de        it77-user-leave

it77-user-owner@mail.XXXX.de        it77-user-owner

it77-user-request@mail.XXXX.de      it77-user-request

it77-user-subscribe@mail.XXXX.de    it77-user-subscribe

it77-user-unsubscribe@mail.XXXX.de  it77-user-unsubscribe

# STANZA END: it77-user

```

----------

## Evildad

```
mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf 
```

Sollte es dort nicht hash heissen oder ist das in ner DB gespeichert?

----------

## mQx

Also ich habe alles genau nach dem Tutorial eingerichtet.

Die Aliase sollten meiner Meinung nach eigentlich in der MySQL Datenbank zu finden sein.

Aber ich denke, genau dort liegt das Problem, der trägt diese nicht automatisch dort ein, bzw. hat bei dem Vorgang irgendwelche Probleme.

Laut dem Tutorial:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (Hiermit bekommen Sie mailman alias Dateiunterstützung für postfix
> 
> Sie können hier auch selbstverständlich die MySQL Tabellen eintragen,
> ...

 

----------

## Evildad

Gibt es denn irgendwelche Fehlermeldungen bezüglich Mysql?

Hast Du die DB + Rechte überprüft?

----------

## mQx

Die Rechte der Datenbank sind korrekt, der Benutzer kann sich ohne Probleme in die dafür vorgesehene Datenbank einloggen und theoretisch Eintraege erstellen.

Es gibt diesbezüglich auch keine Fehlermeldungen.

Ich war mittlerweile soweit, dass ich Mailman noch einmal von neuem (abseits des oben genannten Tutorials) installiert habe.

Dafür musste ich zusätzlich noch ein Portage Overlay einrichten, damit Mailman ermoeglicht wird mit der "Mailgruppe" 'nobody' zu arbeiten.

Das läuft jetzt auch ohne Probleme. Die Mailman Aliase habe ich nun direkt in der /etc/mail/aliases untergebracht.

Und saemtliche Eintraege in der Datenbank haendisch hinzugefuegt.

Leider ist allerdings immer noch irgendwo ein Haken, denn Postfix leitet zwar die Mails richtig an die einzelnen Mailman Befehle weiter, aber es sieht so aus, als wenn dieser die einkommenden Mails direkt wieder entfernt.

```

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: extract_addr: input: <mailman-request@XXXX.de>

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: smtpd_check_addr: addr=mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr request = rewrite

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr rule = local

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr address = mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: flags

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute name: flags

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute value: 0

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: address

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute name: address

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute value: mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: private/rewrite socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute name: (end)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: rewrite_clnt: local: mailman-request@XXXX.de -> mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr request = resolve

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr sender = 

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr address = mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/trivial-rewrite[2884]: warning: do not list domain XXXX.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains

...

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: >>> CHECKING RECIPIENT MAPS <<<

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: ctable_locate: leave existing entry key mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: mailman-request@XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: mailman-request: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: recipient_canonical_maps: @XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: mail_addr_find: mailman-request@XXXX.de -> (not found)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: canonical_maps: mailman-request@XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: canonical_maps: mailman-request: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: canonical_maps: @XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: mail_addr_find: mailman-request@XXXX.de -> (not found)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: mailman-request@XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: mailman-request: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: virtual_alias_maps: @XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: mail_addr_find: mailman-request@XXXX.de -> (not found)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_get_active: attempting to connect to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 0 rows

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr request = lookup

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr table = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr flags = 16384

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: send attr key = mailman-request@XXXX.de

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: status

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute name: status

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute value: 1

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: value

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute name: value

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute value: (end)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: private/proxymap socket: wanted attribute: (list terminator)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: input attribute name: (end)

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_proxy_lookup: table=mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf flags=fold_fix key=mailman-request@XXXX.de -> status=1 result=

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: local_recipient_maps: mailman-request@XXXX.de: not found

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_get_active: found active connection to host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql: successful query from host unix:/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: dict_mysql_lookup: retrieved 1 rows

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: maps_find: local_recipient_maps: mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-aliases.cf(0,lock|fold_fix): mailman-request = "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman request mailman"

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: mail_addr_find: mailman-request@XXXX.de -> "|/usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman request mailman"

Apr 22 19:04:05 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: smtpd_check_rewrite: trying: permit_inet_interface

...

Apr 22 19:05:01 XXXX cron[2902]: (mailman) CMD (/usr/bin/python -S /usr/lib/mailman/cron/gate_news)

Apr 22 19:05:01 XXXX postfix/pickup[2295]: F225E2400B: uid=280 from=<mailman>

Apr 22 19:05:02 XXXX postfix/cleanup[2891]: F225E2400B: message-id=<20080422170501.F225E2400B@XXXX.de>

Apr 22 19:05:02 XXXX postfix/qmgr[24026]: F225E2400B: from=<mailman@XXXX.de>, size=1245, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Apr 22 19:05:02 XXXX postfix/trivial-rewrite[2905]: warning: do not list domain XXXX.de in BOTH mydestination and virtual_mailbox_domains

Apr 22 19:05:02 XXXX postfix/local[2893]: F225E2400B: to=<mailman@XXXX.de>, orig_to=<mailman>, relay=local, delay=0.2, delays=0.03/0.01/0/0.16, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered to command: /usr/lib/mailman/mail/mailman post mailman)

Apr 22 19:05:02 XXXX postfix/qmgr[24026]: F225E2400B: removed

Apr 22 19:05:46 XXXX postfix/smtpd[2878]: idle timeout -- exiting

```

Ich kann nicht nachvollziehen, wo das Problem liegt :o/

----------

## Evildad

HI, 

im Log stehen doch arg viele not found Meldungen...

Ich glaube da ist was grösseres im argen v.a. wenn im Howto etwas von den Aliasen in einer DB steht diese aber gar nicht angelegt werden...

Bist Du es nochmals durchgegangen.

Grüsse

----------

## mQx

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Bist Du es nochmals durchgegangen. 

 

Ja, mehrere Male beide Methoden. Ich hab schon alles moegliche ausprobiert, Aliase in MySQL Datenbank, Aliase in Mailman DB, Aliase in Postfix DB.

Und im Prinzip findet Postfix die richtige Adresse ja spaeter auch, Mailman scheint auf die ankommende Mail nicht zu reagieren.

----------

## Evildad

Willst du die Version behalten oder geht es Dir prinzipiell nur um nen Mailserver und Mailman?

Ich für meinen Teil habe das Howto von Luc de Louw durchgemacht und dann einfach Mailman aus dem Portage Tree installiert und das funktioniert für meinen Teil einwanfrei.

Ich habe halt keine Aliase in einer DB...

Wenn Du dabei Hilfe benötigst könnte ich Dir sicherlich helfen.

Grüsse

----------

## mQx

Im Prinzip geht es mir natuerlich nur um einen funktionierenden Mailserver inklusive einer Mailinglist.

Die Zeit, die ich jetzt an Mailman gesessen habe, haette ich wirklich in die Arbeit stecken koennen, einen anderen Mailserver aufzusetzen.

Allerdings habe ich bissher gute Erfahrungen mit dem Courier-imap gemacht. Obwohl mir dieses gefrickel mit der MySQL Datenbank schon auf den Keks geht.

Ich werde mir das Tutorial auf jeden Fall einmal ansehen. Vielen Dank fuer deine Hilfe.

----------

